# [CLOSED] Ed is crafting the Tall Lantern / Broffina is in boxes / Kicks is in town



## Patomonya (May 18, 2020)

Hey everyone! Just like the title says, Ed is crafting the *Tall Lantern*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Meanwhile, *Broffina* is moving out if anyone's interested. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And *Kicks* is in town so feel free to take a look!

Nook's Cranny doesn't have anything interesting and the turnip prices are underwhelming but feel free to stop by. You can also take a look at what the Able Sisters have to offer  

Follow the red path to find Ed's house, the green for Broffina and the blue for Kicks and the shops.




I'll send out Dodo codes to anyone that requests them. As always, please don't touch anything as you make your way through. Thanks!

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## wolfie1 (May 18, 2020)

May I come see what your Kicks and shops have?


----------



## IrishSarah (May 18, 2020)

Can i call over for a shopping spree also haha


----------



## biksoka (May 18, 2020)

Ok if I swing by?


----------



## spencerspencer (May 18, 2020)

What do you use to draw/upload a map like that? I love the formatting you used to post this!


----------



## ataraxy (May 18, 2020)

Would love to stop by for the DIY and Kicks!!


----------



## Patomonya (May 18, 2020)

spencerspencer said:


> What do you use to draw/upload a map like that? I love the formatting you used to post this!


What I did was I took a screenshot in-game of my town map in a neutral state and uploaded it online. I saved it to my computer and now I simply use Microsoft Paint to add some lines to simplify the traveling my visitors need to do.  
I'm glad someone likes it!

Side note for everyone: I'm just letting one or two people in at a time so I haven't forgotten you!


----------



## rayraysparkles (May 18, 2020)

me please!


----------



## daisyy (May 18, 2020)

hi! i would be interested in visiting ed for the diy, ty!


----------



## perfectpeach (May 18, 2020)

Hi  may I visit?


----------



## Romaki (May 18, 2020)

Hey! I'd love to come by for the DIY and the shops.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 18, 2020)

Are you still open?


----------

